# Tweaking the iPhone



## Blake Bowden (Jan 16, 2011)

Been using the i4 while the evo is in the shop...you know me.....gotta tinker:

iPhone 4 32gig
Jailbroken via Redsn0w

Installed Cydia Apps:
MyWi (Turns the iPhone into a mobile hotspot)
My3G (Facetime via 3G...yay!)
SublimelockHD Lockscreen (Displays time, weather, date, etc.)
iFile (Browse files)
Terminal (Duh)
Winterboard (Custom themes, icons, etc.)
Glossica Theme
Color Signal Bars
EPHD Sound Pack
EPHD Theme (Retina display supported)


----------



## JTM (Jan 16, 2011)

tweaking your phone at 1:28 AM.  nice.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 16, 2011)

JTM said:
			
		

> tweaking your phone at 1:28 AM.  nice.



Taking screen shots at 1:28 AM hah


----------



## Christopher Parker (Jan 20, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> Taking screen shots at 1:28 AM hah


 
What better time to "tweak" your iPhone and take screenshots?


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not the only nerd here 


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 25, 2011)

jhodgdon said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only nerd here 



I think you are in pretty good company here.


----------



## Plustax (Jan 25, 2011)

ok... question for someone not too keen on the Masons for Texas iphone app.........  How do I get rid of the #1 that has now popped up next to my icon. I keep looking to see if there is maybe a message that was sent to me, but I don't see anything anywhere. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong place?  Any help is appreciated..... thanks.


----------



## Christopher Parker (Jan 25, 2011)

jhodgdon said:
			
		

> Glad to see I'm not the only nerd here 



I, Brother, am a dork.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 25, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> Been using the i4 while the evo is in the shop...you know me.....gotta tinker:
> 
> iPhone 4 32gig
> Jailbroken via Redsn0w
> ...


I sure wish I knew how to do stuff like that....


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 25, 2011)

jhodgdon said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only nerd here 



Hey some of us get paid to be nerds lol.


----------



## Cgripper (Jan 25, 2011)

I love my iphone4. But if AT&T doesn't  clean up it's act mine is going to be jail broken real soon too.


----------



## Colt.barker (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you tell me how to do that to mine? I have an Iphone 4 with the newest update though..i think i have to downgrade...  Any way let me know how to do that, im tired of being chained by At&T and apple. lol. I also want to unlock it so i can use it with another service


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not brave enough to jailbreak mine yet. At this point I'm at the "if it ain't broke don't fix it stage".

But ... it is pulling at my coat tail


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 26, 2011)

Plustax said:


> ok... question for someone not too keen on the Masons for Texas iphone app......... How do I get rid of the #1 that has now popped up next to my icon. I keep looking to see if there is maybe a message that was sent to me, but I don't see anything anywhere. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong place? Any help is appreciated..... thanks.



It's probably an old post that was never read.  There should be an option to set everything as read, which will take care of it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 26, 2011)

Tada!






BTW, I use redsnow to jailbreak:

iPad Jailbreak 4.2.1 With RedsnOw | TCGeeks

Not the best, but it works.


----------



## Colt.barker (Jan 26, 2011)

You can use the ipad jailbreak on the iphone 4?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup. If you're wanting to jailbreak, hold out for 4.3. It's right around the corner.


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 27, 2011)

I jailbroke my iPhone 3G with redsnow but it ran alot slower so I restored it. The jailbreak apps are awesome though. Finally got a 4 so I'm waiting to see a good jailbreak for it

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




			
				Bro.BruceBenjamin said:
			
		

> Hey some of us get paid to be nerds lol.



Man thats gotta be great! 


----------



## Colt.barker (Jan 27, 2011)

i cant find the ipsw file. I download the firmware files but it doesnt contain the ipsw that i need for redsnow...ive looked on 10 websites already all the same thing. Just a big zip file with lots of files, but not the ipsw...


----------



## Christopher Parker (Jan 27, 2011)

Colt.barker said:
			
		

> i cant find the ipsw file. I download the firmware files but it doesnt contain the ipsw that i need for redsnow...ive looked on 10 websites already all the same thing. Just a big zip file with lots of files, but not the ipsw...



The ipsw file is in hidden files on your computer. I believe it is in the c:\Documents and Settings\<User>\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPhone Software Updates folder.


----------



## Colt.barker (Jan 31, 2011)

I got it jail broken, and the stuff you can do is amazing! But now since then, i havent been able to get 3g....only wifi...Any advice? Its not my service and its not my area cause before the jail break i had no problems connecting to 3g...


----------



## Martin O (Jan 31, 2011)

Plustax said:


> ok... question for someone not too keen on the Masons for Texas iphone app......... How do I get rid of the #1 that has now popped up next to my icon. I keep looking to see if there is maybe a message that was sent to me, but I don't see anything anywhere. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong place? Any help is appreciated..... thanks.



I had to figure this one out too, if you go to the "Current" tab on the bottom youll see an update of all the current thread updates. You then go to the box with the arrow at the top right and hit "Mark All Read"  that will clear up the 1 on the app icon

and Brother Blake I really wish I  could JB mine, but I updated my OS


----------



## Christopher Parker (Jan 31, 2011)

Martin O said:
			
		

> Brother Blake I really wish I  could JB mine, but I updated my OS



There are several options out there to back your upgrades out of the iPhone.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm using 4.2.1 jailbroken using redsn0w


----------



## chauffe (Feb 6, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:
			
		

> I'm using 4.2.1 jailbroken using redsn0w



Brother bowden I am wondering if you know a way to replace the windows os with the android os on a htc hd2


----------



## Christopher Parker (Feb 6, 2011)

chauffe said:
			
		

> Brother bowden I am wondering if you know a way to replace the windows os with the android os on a htc hd2



I am almost 100% positive the android os will not run on anything not designed to run it due to hardware issues.


----------



## chauffe (Feb 7, 2011)

Christopher Parker said:
			
		

> I am almost 100% positive the android os will not run on anything not designed to run it due to hardware issues.



Thanks


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 13, 2011)

I picked up a Verizon iPhone the other day and wow...I'm impressed. Cell coverage and call quality are MUCH better than AT&T, at least in my neck of the woods. Also, the death grip issue appears to be resolved! What did it for me was the unlimited data plan Verizon offers vs. the 2Gig cap with AT&T. I was tired of receiving emails such as this:

_"Our systems have detected that you are nearing your data plan limit. Your base plan has a monthly allowance of 2GB. Any data usage which exceeds your plan allowance will be billed at $10 per each additional 1GB"_

and 

_"Our systems have detected that you have reached your data plan limit"_

Between the dozen or so email accounts, web surfing, Masons of Texas admin'ing, Netflix streaming or being a mobile hotspot for the kids, I'm a carriers worst nightmare..lol.

Now for the downside....3G speed. AT&T's HSPA is faster than Verizon's EVDO network. On AT&T, my download speed usually hovered  around 3mbps vs. 1.5-2mbps on Verizon. Also, if you're on Verizon you cannot surf and talk at the same time. This may be important for some folks.

I'll probably stick with the iPhone on Verizon. Go with the provider that best suits your needs. AT&T and Verizon both offer 30 day returns so if you're in the market for an iPhone, take both for a test drive.


Latest tweak:





What's cool is my background looks 3d using 3dboard. Here's a short demo from the developer:

[video=youtube;wB6K14ZaWvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB6K14ZaWvM[/video]​


----------



## JTM (Feb 14, 2011)

what's your battery life when using that background?  53 seconds? (video was 52 seconds)


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 27, 2011)

Check out my 3D background, rotating icons and tv tube off switch..hah

http://masonsoftexas.com/xtra/pi.m4v


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 1, 2011)

JTM said:


> what's your battery life when using that background?  53 seconds? (video was 52 seconds)


 
LOL, I was thinking about 31 seconds...


----------

